# First Bulker.. Suggestions More Than Welcome and Needed!



## MThai911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello everyone... Just to get this thing rolling im going to try n skip the boring stuff and go right to it. 

Current Weight:






Height: 6 Ft 3

Goals: Bulk. As clean as possible, to 240Lbs.. 
Supplements: Creatine Mono, ON whey, Nano Vapor 

Ill post the diet and routine in the next post. 

Ok.. The dreaded Photos.. Criticism is expected.. but try and have mercy 






























I know those pictures arent the best.. Nor are the poses... Ill try and get a better camera and look up the correct "poses" later on.. just needed to get something and hopefully these will do for the time being.  Ok.. Next post will be Diet and Workout Routine..  Thanks Everyone..


----------



## MThai911 (Aug 12, 2009)

And ill resize those things next time.. holy crap thats a big scale lol.. sorry


----------



## MThai911 (Aug 12, 2009)

Gym time. Post more when i return.


----------



## MThai911 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Routine.*

*Monday: Chest and Bi's *
_Exercise    Sets/Reps_

Flat Bench Press  3/10
Incline Db Press   3/10 
Flat Db Flys        3/10 
Decline Bench     3/Rep out
Dips - as many as i can do 

Seated Preacher Curls (ezbar): 3/10
Standing Dumbell curls 3/10
Hammer Curls  3/10
Cable Curls 4/10/(Rep out on 4th set)
Flatbar Curls 3/10

*Tuesday: Legs*

Squats 3/10 
Extensions 3/10
Weighted lunges 3 "laps"
Straight leg deadlift 3/10
Machine leg curls 3/10
*
Wednesday: OFF *
*
Thursday: Shoulders and Calves*

Db Shoulder Press 3/10
Seated Laterals 3/10
Standing Forward Laterals 3/10
*Isolated xCable extensions (sorry not sure what its called) 3/10 (each shoulder)

As far as calves.. Normal variety of raises. Usually 2 to 3 exercises, for 20+ reps

*Friday: Back and Tris*

Pull ups 3/10
Single arm cable pulls 3/10 (each side/arm)
Vertical rope pulls 3/10 
Reverse Flies(machine) 3/10
Lat pull downs 3/10 
Shrugs 3/10

Tri push downs 3/10 
skull crushers 3/10
isolated cable extensions 3/10 (each arm)
seated tricep press 3/10
tricep dips 3/failure 

*Saturday: Off/Cardio

Sunday: Off/cardio*

Workout abs after every other workout.. Weighted/Resistance exercises

Sometimes i work deadlifts into my back routine, when im feelin froggy .
I work my lats with pullups and pull downs, mainly because my pull ups suck because im just getting use to doing them...   Im sure ive forgot something... Ill post it up if i do. Thanks everyone


----------

